# Check engine light after fuel fill-up



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I topped up my gas tank today and as soon as I did the engine malfunction light came on. My car seemed to be running fine otherwise. It only has 11,000 miles on it. I called Carter VW here in Seattle and they told me to bring it right in. They asked me if I put gas in the car before the light came on and when I told them I did they said there was a known issue they are aware about. The tech came out and plugged his laptop just to make sure the fault code wasn't a false alarm. He found that the high pressure fuel flow sensor pressure is low. (I know it sounds crazy but that's what he said). I did a cursory check of the forums and could not seem to find any mention of this condition. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, make sure your gas cap it tight , turn it until it clicks, im sure carter must know this, but i didnt see it mentioned?
I had that same thing happen to us few yrs ago, and thats all it was , i hope it is that simple a fix for you?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Common problem*

I believe there is a service call out for this.
fuel cap, check engine light issues...

_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I topped up my gas tank today and as soon as I did the engine malfunction light came on. My car seemed to be running fine otherwise. It only has 11,000 miles on it. I called Carter VW here in Seattle and they told me to bring it right in. They asked me if I put gas in the car before the light came on and when I told them I did they said there was a known issue they are aware about. The tech came out and plugged his laptop just to make sure the fault code wasn't a false alarm. He found that the high pressure fuel flow sensor pressure is low. (I know it sounds crazy but that's what he said). I did a cursory check of the forums and could not seem to find any mention of this condition. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_Hi, make sure your gas cap it tight , turn it until it clicks, im sure carter must know this, but i didnt see it mentioned?


On the 07 Eos there is a seperate indicator light for a loose fuel cap. It looks like a large screw threaded into the side of a car.
Not sure if there were any changes for 08 / 09
Kevin
EDIT
Here is a link to previous discussion
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3146666



_Modified by just4fun at 7:01 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Yes, the 2008 has the gas cap loose indicator light too. It lit up once after a fill-up. This one was the engine malfunction light though. And the service tech verified that there is some kind of sensor malfunction. Maybe even a piece of hardware that needs to be replaced. I'll know later today what exactly it was.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Check engine light after fuel fill-up (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I topped up my gas tank today and as soon as I did the engine malfunction light came on. My car seemed to be running fine otherwise. It only has 11,000 miles on it. I called Carter VW here in Seattle and they told me to bring it right in. They asked me if I put gas in the car before the light came on and when I told them I did they said there was a known issue they are aware about. The tech came out and plugged his laptop just to make sure the fault code wasn't a false alarm. He found that the high pressure fuel flow sensor pressure is low. (I know it sounds crazy but that's what he said). I did a cursory check of the forums and could not seem to find any mention of this condition. Anyone else run into this?


i had my check engine lite come on about 30 min into a 3 hour trip, car was running fine so i ignored it. checked the Vagcom when i got home and ended up getting my low side fuel pressure sensor replaced (back in march)
A21-6393
06E906051K
this was a TB/recall if i remember.....search the engine forums for info...lol its sad when you remember you knew what it was at the time which is why i ignored the light......but i don't know now


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

It was indeed the low pressure sensor. Part of the fuel system I assume. Fault code was P129F. Was reading 11,000 millibars when the normal range is 3500-6000. They replaced the sensor and all was well.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Was it this TB?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...t.pdf
Supposedly only applicable to '07's ??


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

That looks like it solarflare. Nicely done. The part number was obviously the same. But my car is a 2008 so my VIN does not correspond to the range listed on the TSB.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Was it this TB?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...t.pdf
Supposedly only applicable to '07's ??

no i don't think so(yes same issue but different TB)....mine was earlier than that, i follow the older forums as well since the 2.0T has been around for a while already and sometimes you get a heads-up on things before the model specific TB's come out....my younger brother has an 06 Jetta with 80,000 miles and my other brother has an 07 audi A4.....interesting when the same issue in a VW has a preliminary software update first and the Audi has a "just replace the part" solution







you pay for a better warrenty.


_Modified by just-jean at 1:26 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

The fuel pressure sensor was replaced on my car in March '08. From a suggestion by an Audi mechanic to my VW mchanic, the fuel pump control module 1T0-906-093-E was also replaced. No problems since.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 1:32 PM 12-6-2008_


----------

